# OTA Guide problem



## Antennaguy (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a Sony HD-300 which in addition to receiving programming from D* also picks up OTA analog and digital signals. The guide information for the digital channels as well as the low power and Mexican analog channels must also come from D* as their is no OTA guide service here in El Paso (as seen with my Samsung stand alone OTA digital receiver). 
I have done a search through old threads and read information that such OTA guide information is supplied to D* by zap2it.com. I have been e-mailing zap2it to make corrections but they are completely unresponsive. I also am having doubts that all such information comes from zap2it as their mistakes do not all match the incorrect on-screen guide. 
I have e-mailed D* and received a reply that it would be better to call. I can not find a CSR who can understand the problem. Their must be someone at D* who deals with this issue. Has anyone had any success getting the on-screen guide corrected for OTA digital channels? Although the shows are generally the same as the analog channels, this ruins the ability to timer record. Also PBS has a sub-channel that is not available any other way.
Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

D* = DirecTV (stock ticker DTV?)
E* = EchoStar (ticker DISH)
DTV = Digital TV (any resolution)
Just to keep them straight.
No, E* does not use PSIP for the guide except channel number and name, maybe.
I'd love it if they got PBS national HD guide for 5.1.
My ABC HD, which used to be on 7.2 an hour early with SD on 7.2. Now 7.1 with HD shows nothing in the guide and 7.2 has LMN or something for over-the-air subscription.
-Ken


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I also need to send Zap2It the latest info for my PBS-HD station. My HTL-HD guide shows the same data for the local station instead of the national HD. I've done this before with no response from them. Why is it that Titan TV has the correct data but Zap2It doesn't? Should I point Zap2It to the TiTan site.


----------



## Antennaguy (Apr 27, 2004)

In my experience Zap2it is completely unresponsive so I have given up on e-mails to them. The only way I ever got one of these guide issues settled is by contacting the local station who may actually care if people can access the correct guide information.


----------

